# Phrag tetzlaffianum



## Wendy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is the Phrag that there is so much controversy over. Is it a species...I doubt it very much, but that depends on who you talk to. It looks a lot like Phrag Simon Marcotte (ecuadorense x Nittidissimum). I don't plan on using it for breeding so I will enjoy it regardless of what it may be. Well, I may self it and see what the resulting offspring look like but that's a way down the road.











This is a very easy to grow Phrag. Each flower can last up to a month so it can carry several flowers at any one time. It also branches readily which makes the 'show' that much nicer.


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a great looking plant, Wendy, controversy or no.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be nice to know. I have selfed it many times and it produces pods but no viable seed. It can be used as a pollen parent ,it works well. A friend has remade the Simon Marcotte cross just waiting for them to grow up and flower. I myself will also remake it as I have both parents to see my self. That way we can put everyones mind at ease.
At one time I had pictures of both flowers and they like very much the same.
I wish I had a piece of Simon Marcotte


----------



## ORG (Nov 23, 2006)

Phrag. tetzlaffianum and Phrag. Simon Marcotte looks really the same, perhaps the palnts came from the same origin, but I don't think from an artificial cross. 

So also I cannot believe that the named parents (Nitidissimum ans 'ecuadorense') produce so a hybrid and I have no idea which parents could produce a hybrid like this.

There is so many strange in this plant that my tendency is going more to a species then a hybrid.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 23, 2006)

Almost looks like richteri x klotzcheanum with maybe some vittatum in it to me. This species is still a stumper for me.

Beautiful, very well grown plant!

Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2006)

It is a beautifully grown plant, and I love the twistie petals. 

Someday, maybe all the confusion over species/hybrids/names will be straightened out... Don't I wish!


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2006)

phrag guy said:


> It would be nice to know. I have selfed it many times and it produces pods but no viable seed. It can be used as a pollen parent ,it works well. A friend has remade the Simon Marcotte cross just waiting for them to grow up and flower. I myself will also remake it as I have both parents to see my self. That way we can put everyones mind at ease.
> At one time I had pictures of both flowers and they like very much the same.
> I wish I had a piece of Simon Marcotte



Russell, Alan Tetzlaff has a piece of Simon Marcotte. He got if from me about 10 years ago when we did a trade. I got a bunch of nice ecuadorense seedlings from him. Simon Marcotte grows like a weed and Alan's a very good grower. He should be able to spare a bit from his plant for you; but, that's up to him of course. I nearly killed my remaining piece while I was sick and had to disappear from the orchid world for a few years ('98 to '02). It has struggled for the past few years; but finally, it did grow large enough recently for me to chop it up and repot all the bits. It has not been strong enough to bloom for me since about 2000. I may have a few that are strong enough to sell off (or trade), next spring. If you can't get a piece from Alan, then send me a reminder next April to see if I have any bits of S.M. that are ready to go.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 24, 2006)

That would be great John. I look forward to getting a piece. Last time I was at Allan's I don't think he had it or I would of bought it up.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 25, 2006)

That is beautiful. :drool: Very nicely photographed too. Love the foilage, very narrow and glossy. I think I'm developing a passion for those phrags!


----------

